# Misd



## Paula ionescu (Oct 29, 2019)

I've descale my machine but it still keeps prompting it..how do I get rid of it


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Curiously there is a thread on descaling a DB a few posts down from this one.

John

-


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48442-descaling-the-db-again/


----------

